# Outlook 2007 Migration - Lost "Sent Items" Folder?



## agarber (May 27, 2008)

Well, at long last I have migrated to 2007 without any hassle, save one.

Everything made it over with no undue issues, but now I cannot open my "Sent Items" folder.

When attempting to do so, it returns a message reading "The messaging interface has returned an unknown error. If the problem persists please restart Outlook." Of course, I have restarted, rebooted, and reset to original settings - all to no avail.

Anyone have a way out of this? I would really love to be able to access my "paper" trail of sent items.

Thanks!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF

Do you have the option to save emails to the Sent Folder enabled? Make sure there is nothing in the Draft folder. Also, check for updates for Outlook


----------

